# Breaking News!!! Raps Offer Vince & Rose To Hornets



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

Sportsnets news has reported that the Raptors have offered the New Orlean Hornets Vince Carter and Jalen Rose for P.J. Brown and Canadian Jamal Magloire and cash.

http://www.sportsnet.ca/nba/article.jsp;jsessionid=IDCNFEDDHNIM?content=20040728_234516_5008


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

YES BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jamal Magloire is finally coming home!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This deal makes no sense though. So New Orleans would lose Magloire and PJ (their bigs) for Toronto's guards, leaving TO with MoPete, Lamond, Mason Jr. and whatever scrounged up garbage they could put together. 

A more likely deal is Mashburn and Magloire for Vince and Marshall.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I think the Hornets will turn this down. Sorry, but to me Magloire is more valuable than Vince by himself. Giving up 2 bigs, both starters one an allstar, for 2 guards, one who's a cancer and another who's injury prone is NOT an even trade at all. I'm pretty sure Hornets will turn it down, if they are interested in winning.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Giving up 2 bigs, both starters one an allstar, for 2 guards, one who's a cancer and another who's injury prone


Excuse me but the last time I checked Rose was a starter and Vince was an all star.

To New Orleans Vince Carter = $$$/season ticket holders


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

WTF: 

I'm happy to get Magloire but i take mashburn over PJ Brown with Magloire in the Team he will be the Center and Bosh the PF Brown will be bench player:no: BTW what is the status of Brown contract and the status of Magloire contract

maybe if we can get a first round pick i'll be happy 

Trade Rose and Vince is nice we get a lot of cap room

Rafer/Alvin
Mo.P./Mason jr
Lamond/Donny 
Bosh/Brown
Magloire/Araujo

Lottery here we come


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

WoW! That came outta no where, I never heard this rumour before.

This trade makes no sense whatsoever for both teams.

RAPS

Alston/Williams
MO/Mason
Donyel/Bonner
Bosh/Pj Brown
Magloire/Araujo

This would definitly solve our big man situation and give us one of the premiere frontcourt in the East, but then we have no decent swingman or go to guy. the only true natural small forward we would have is MoPete. On the other hand this gives us much better cap room and future. Unfortatly we would be one of the worst teams for a year or 2. Unless there is another trade brewing to get a decent 2 guard or something.

Hornets

Baron/Armstrong
Vince/Wesley
Jalen/Lynch
West/Chris Anderson
Traylor??

The Hornets are in the West now. Which is a lot tougher and a lot bigger. With this trade they would have probably the worst frontcourt in the league, but the best backcourt. I dont think a good backcourt can compete with the size other teams have in the West

This makes no sense. Both teams would be pretty bad next season if this goes through. Unless there's something else brewing.

The Raps would have a surplus of power forwards so maybe they would trade Donnyell for a decent 2 guard, and you gotta think with Magloire we don't really need Araujo at all considering Magloire is still young and is signer long term. So this years draft would of been a waste

I don't see this happening at all.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

The Hornets would have to add some more salary in order for the trade to work. Rose and Vince make about 26mil while Magloire and Brown make around 16-18mil.

As previously mentioned this trade really doesn't make sense for either team.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Excuse me but the last time I checked Rose was a starter and Vince was an all star.
> 
> To New Orleans Vince Carter = $$$/season ticket holders


There is a huge difference between guards and centers/forwards. Guards are easily to get.

I realize the influence Vince's popularity could have. If the hornets went with it, that would be the only reason, I think.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> The Hornets would have to add some more salary in order for the trade to work. Rose and Vince make about 26mil while Magloire and Brown make around 16-18mil.


I dont think these are all the pieces to the puzzle but I do hope Magloire comes to the Raptors.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> 
> The Raps would have a surplus of power forwards so maybe they would trade Donnyell for a decent 2 guard,


i like this idea we can get a good SG for Donny Joe Johnson Type


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i wonder how long it'll be before _this_ rumour gets shut down? sounds more like some teenager's pipedream ("it makes sense because magloire is canadian!") than anything realistic. but we've seen this before- not just this summer, but also in years past.

we've seen this many times. 

peace


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

for the Hornets probably the chance to get Vince just for Magloire and PJ is too good for let it go

and with vince in the team The hornets will have full house every game.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> i wonder how long it'll be before _this_ rumour gets shut down? sounds more like some teenager's pipedream ("it makes sense because magloire is canadian!") than anything realistic. but we've seen this before- not just this summer, but also in years past.
> 
> we've seen this many times.
> ...


i dont know you guys but i never heard the rumour Vince For Magloire.

to the Hornets get Vince just for magloire is too good


----------



## NOSA (Jul 16, 2003)

We're not going to give up Brown AND Magloire unless we got a big man in return. They are going to be very hesitant just to give up Magloire.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL, what a stupid trade for Toronto.

Anyways, the Hornets will turn it down because it leaves them without a C and completely OVERLOADED at SG/SF. The deal doesn't work out salary-wise, either. I assume that Jamal Mashburn is included in the offer.

For NO to do it, they'd have to also be getting a C in the deal.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TO is OBSESSED with size...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> Hornets
> 
> Baron/Armstrong
> ...


Don't forget that the Hornets also have Jamal Mashburn.


----------



## NOSA (Jul 16, 2003)

It's a matter of time before Mashburn is gone. He doesn't want to be here, and we don't want him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Gotta admit that a (healthy) backcourt of Vinsanity and B Diddy would be pretty sweet


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

damn were going to sink way way below if this deal comes through


----------



## Aussiesonic (Jun 17, 2003)

If the trade goes down the Sonics have some guard and a SF available for trades:

PJ for R.Lewis?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince, B.diddy and Rose wow that sounds like a dream come true. On the other hand this sounds like the AI for VC trade, the media had been quiet for a while and had to stir the calm waters with this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

UPDATE: I'm watching sportsnet news right now, and they actually got the report from WGNO in New Orleans

and it's PJ Brown, Magloire, Cash, and a slice of cake


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

wow...davis will not like playing with vince.. crappy trade....hopefully doesn't happen...i love vince...think he'll have a good year this year


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Wait...this works under the CBA how?

Why does NO do this? Why does TOR do this?

You know, if you're having trouble finding Magloire's cap number, you're not the only out there. HH doesn't have it, Patricia's still has his rookie contract, SoCal Blazer fan doesn't have it, and there is a conflicting report of the total salary cap status between some sites (I tried using RealGM's ratio of Magloire's salary to their total, but none of the 3 sites matched with a similar total cap figure that includes Magloire's contract).

Trade Idea:


> New Orleans trades: SF Jamal Mashburn (20.8 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 38.4 minutes)
> PF PJ Brown (10.4 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.4 minutes)
> C Jamaal Magloire (13.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> SG David Wesley (13.9 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 32.8 minutes)
> ...


This works, maybe a pick from us...although that still leaves NO thin at center. But note, the article said "Raptors *offer*..." so I don't think NO gives up Magloire unless they get a center back.

I figured we'd be stacked at C and they'd want one back (and keep Armstrong), so I modified it. Just dunno if I really want David Wesley on this team...


> New Orleans trades: C Jamaal Magloire (13.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> PF PJ Brown (10.4 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.4 minutes)
> SF Jamal Mashburn (20.8 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 38.4 minutes)
> SF George Lynch (4.8 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 1.5 apg in 21.8 minutes)
> ...


Someone on the ESPN board reported that someone on HornetsReport.com reported this, 


> Here is the way I understand that it went down...
> 
> Mash, DW and Mags for Rose and Vince. Those are the major players involved. I'm sure there may be some "trade fodder" that would be included.
> 
> ...


Funny reading threads at HornetsReport.com I come to realize that my first trade idea was not original . I still doubt I would deal Magloire in this case if I were NO...

Edit, taking out Rose and PJ Brown (since I'm sure we're demanding Magloire) would make a lot more sense. I think this deal is more likely for NO to pull the trigger on...but Rose + Mashburn :| 


> New Orleans trades: SF Jamal Mashburn (20.8 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 2.5 apg in 38.4 minutes)
> C Jamaal Magloire (13.7 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> New Orleans receives: SF Vince Carter (22.5 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes)
> PF Jerome Moiso (2.9 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.2 apg in 11.9 minutes)
> ...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

If this is for real, I cannot believe that POR could not put together a better offer than this. Brown has 2yrs left and Magliore is a decent starting center, but surely not worth Vince Carter IMO. The deal wouldn't work as is, it would have to include Mashburn from NO as well & likely Armstrong.

Something like Carter, Rose & Moiso for PJ Brown, Magliore, Mashburn and Armstrong, or some other kind of filler. 

POR could offer MUCH better than this IMO.

How about Rahim, Stoudamire, Wooods & Outlaw for Carter, Rose & Moiso? Heck, POR could even throw in a 1st round pick (I would, if I had too). That is a WAY better deal than what NO is offering. TOR gets 2 MASSIVE expiring contracts, unloads Rose's big contract in the process and gets 2 young player, PLUS a draft pick. What is not to like?

If this is the type of offer that TOR is seeking for Vince Carter, then Nash should be on the phone ASAP b\c POR can get him at that price and offer something much better IMO.


----------



## syknys (Jun 25, 2004)

Is this written by the same ******* that said MoPete wants out???


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Am i the only one who thinks that TO is ripping them off majorly if the deal is mash, pj and magloire?

Magloire is an up and comming center, pj's just a winner full stop he does all the little things that make NO a winning team. And mash is getting old and plays limited minutes but when he plays hes a sure thing.

I think the worst part of the deal is letting PJ go. If the deal was Mash and Magloire for carter and rose, or mo-pete in there with marshal then i'd do it. 

Yeh i like that

Anderson
Pj
marshal
Carter
Baron


Magloire
Bosh/Arujo
Mash
Rose
Raefer


See the thing is if mash goes in the trade then he can play a little point forward for Tdot as well. What ever the players involved i think that NO needs to keep PJ and TO needs to get mash, or keep rose. (to play some point)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Haha it could be a great tanking maneouver (?) for both teams. 

Seriously, it would not suprise me to see the Hornets go for a high risk move and give up their center to tank their first season in the west to go for a guy like Martynas. If their backcourt featured Baron and Vince their fans wouldn't give a ****. I hadn't thought much about it but Magloire is a legit target for Vince. 

Baron
Vince
Mashburn
West
PJ

get beat but they're competitive; there are bigs to be had in the lotto next season. 

Obviously the deal is mostly fiction but it has some merit. I think this is a deal (obtaining Mag + parts) that could land us in the lottery again but rebuild us nicely. 

I have no idea if the salaries match but a more realistic deal might be Vince+Moiso for Magloire, JR Smith and Filler. 

Alston/
Smith/Glover
Rose/Murray
Bosh/Yell
Mags/Ujo

That's another competitive team that should head to the lottery (if the deal is enacted in the new year). It's pretty simple to add guards (or small forwards) to the mix. The lotto could have us selecting anyone from Warrick to Chris Paul.

It's just fun to think about the possibilities. Most of my favourite outcomes have us back in the lotto for the third year in a row.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Well from the hornets standpoint, this trade make no sense. How come we'll lose our ONLY 2 bigs for VC and Rose. I mean if we do this trade guess who will start inside : West and Andersen. There is no way we'll compete in the west conference.

The Hornets have no reason to trade for 2 injury-proned swingmen when we already have Mashburn who when healthy is better than Rose every day of the year IMO. If the Hornets trade 2 bigs they'll ask for one in return I think. Or maybe something like Mash + Mag for Rose + VC. 

As much as i like the idea of having VC, we do need bigmen to compete in the West. And we would be stupid to trade Magloire, one of the prime "young" center who's still progressing and can give us a fine Outside (BD) - Inside (Mags) offense. IMO it's still better than having 2 outside threats with nobody in the paint.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

:laugh: Great "rumor"!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

this trade sucks im sry but its lopsided. both of the teams could in up in the lottery now. expecialy N.O. because they have to go against spurs rockets grizzlies and dallas. DOnt get rid of vince carter pleeze........


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*I think that this trade works for both teams*

New Orleans trades: Jamal Mashburn, Jamaal Magloire, George Lynch, Cash 
Toronto trades: Vince Carter, Donyell Marshall 


New Orleans
C-Brown/Anderson
Pf-Marshall/West
Sf-Carter/Alexander
Sg-Wesley/Smith
Pg-Davis/Armstrong

Toronto
C-Magloire/Araujo
Pf-Bosh/Moiso
Sf-Mashburn/Lynch
Sg-Rose/Peterson
Pg-Alston/Williams


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: I think that this trade works for both teams*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> New Orleans trades: Jamal Mashburn, Jamaal Magloire, George Lynch, Cash
> Toronto trades: Vince Carter, Donyell Marshall
> 
> ...


:sour: Mash


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> It's just fun to think about the possibilities. Most of my favourite outcomes have us back in the lotto for the third year in a row.


mine too, btw, why would either of these teams do it. are babcock and whoever the hell the hornets gm is retarded.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

This is one of the weirdest rumors I have ever heard.

If its true it would certainly lead to more deals - we couldn't have a backcourt of Mo Pete, Rafer and Alvin williams. They couldn't have a front court on West and Anderson. Maybe another team is involved.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

IT better not be the KNICKS with deke and anderson...


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> WTF:
> 
> I'm happy to get Magloire but i take mashburn over PJ Brown with Magloire in the Team he will be the Center and Bosh the PF Brown will be bench player:no:


I think I know what you are saying here but Mash involved in this deal would be nothing but a cap dump for NO. His health is going from bad to worse and with 2 new swing men coming to town NO would want to dump him.

I like the trade with the assumption that Toronto is about to deal several of Donny/PJ/Mo pete for a better swing man then Mo Pete or Lammond Murray. 

<b>But Bosh and Jamal together would certainly not mean lottery could be the best young 4 & 5 in the league.</b>

that is huge - my 2 cents = trade thumbs up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Aussiesonic</b>!
> If the trade goes down the Sonics have some guard and a SF available for trades:
> 
> PJ for R.Lewis?


i cant access realgm.com at work but would this trade work if Toronto sends Carter and Rose to NO for PJ, Mags, Mashburn, then we trade PJ and Bonner to the Sonics for Radmanovic and Potapenko??


C - Magloire/Araujo/Potapenko
PF - Bosh/Marshall/Moiso
SF - Radmanovic/Mashburn/
SG - MoPete/Murray/RMJ
PF - Alston/Williams


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*"*According to the radio report, Toronto has offered Carter and Rose in exchange for P.J. Brown and Canadian Jamal Magloire.*"*

Now this trade just kind of make sense for the Raptors. It just kind of makes sense because we acquire a dominant centre, but why do we need PJ Brown? Does the organization actually think he'll play in front of Chris Bosh? And then of course we still have Moiso and Araujo.

To me this deal doesn't cut it - *we don't need PJ Brown*. Maybe throw in another player instead of Brown or bring in a third team into the picture where we send PJ to another team.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I know what you are saying here but Mash involved in this deal would be nothing but a cap dump for NO. His health is going from bad to worse and with 2 new swing men coming to town NO would want to dump him.
> ...


I Agree wit that assessment - we'd be set up front, and would need to make a move for some young guns in the back court. If we got PJ we could always deal him(pkg if needed) to Portland for some Sg (s) like D.A. or Woods.

I totally forgot about Murray - so we'd be screwed just not as badly as I thought!


----------



## Rage (Jul 28, 2004)

Man u toronto fans overate Jamal like hell. He is just a mediocore player. He only made the goddamn allstar game cause the east has NO centers (except ben wallace). Do u actually think he has a chance of making the all star in the West. Dream on jus cause the guys canadian doesn't make him the greatest player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So who is to believe, Babs on the star says he has had talks with Vince and he is going to be playing in training camp come November


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey rage, you think that because we are Canadian and so is Magloire is the reason we are high on his game! Wrong, take a look at the guys Playing the 5 spot in the NBA, Jamal is as good a young center as there is out there. He may not be the best scorer, rebounder, shot blocker, or defender, but he is above average in all those aspects of the game. He does not score like Big Z but he scores better than Big Ben, he may not rebound like Ben, but he rebounds better(way better) than Eddie Curry. Magloire may not block shots like Shawn bradley but he blocks shots better than Brad Miller. 

See my point, he is not a franchise player, just a very good one in an important position, there are plenty of scorers out there, I say see you later to Vince and take Magloire and who ever else works there wat into the trade.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But how does this trade help the raps, you take away your two best scorers and you add more big men. PJ Brown is only going to take minutes away from Bosh, now if this deal was Rose for Magloire or for Brown then am all for it. But this deal just doesnt make any sense


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If this trade were to go down, I am sure both teams would have follow up trades lined up. Projecting their lineups based on these trades, is a futile and silly exercise.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

hows this

Carter
Rose
Marshell

for
Magoliore
Mashburn
Brown

PG Alston/Alston
SG Peterson/Williams/Mason
SM Mashburn/Murray
PF Bosh/Brown
C Magoliore/Brown

??????


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Raptors GM Rob Babcock just got on the radio claiming this trade had no substance and it was completely fictitious. After this being said, watch how many more people will still be proposing trades and how this affects both teams


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Look, I'm p!ssed that the sports reporters who make up these rumours can't do half a good a job as the posters on these forums.

I wish they would hire some of you guys, your trade suggestions make way more sense.

This is clearly the stupidest, most obviously false rumour in the history of rumours. Two big posts for 2 small wings.
:krazy:

I'm a little disappointed that any of you give it any credence at all.

Rememeber! - most of what is reported by the media - in sports, news OR weather - is simply wrong.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

OT:
I NEVER EVER believe anything that is reported on Rogers Sportsnet, they have the worst sources and Marty York, just makes everything up. I will believe this offer when i see it on TSN. 

I think this trade is crappy for both teams. The raptors give up there back court for NO front court, which is retarded. If it was Just Vince for Magloire and a filler or pick it would be good. I think like Rage said alot of people are overrating Magloire, he is a good center but i think Vince is a much better player and asset than Magloire. Like someone already said he made the all-star game because of the lack of centers. There is no way that he will be an all-star in the east or west next year. 
East All-star C= Shaq, Wallace
West -Yao, maybe Nowitzki if Dallas plays him at Center, Miller

I like the Portland trade that someone came up with, Reef,Stoudamire,woods ,outlaw for VC and rose. This will give us huge cap room to eventually sign bosh and other players and oure team will not be that bad. Although i don't think that Stoudamires criminal record will be liked by MLSE.

Stoudamire/alston
Mo pete/Lammond
reef/woods
Bosh/outlaw
Araujo/??
This team will not be that bad, we might squeak a playoff spot, but if we don't we will still have Huge Cap space next year.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> If this is for real, I cannot believe that POR could not put together a better offer than this. Brown has 2yrs left and Magliore is a decent starting center, but surely not worth Vince Carter IMO. The deal wouldn't work as is, it would have to include Mashburn from NO as well & likely Armstrong.
> 
> Something like Carter, Rose & Moiso for PJ Brown, Magliore, Mashburn and Armstrong, or some other kind of filler.
> ...


I don't think that deal is better. I don't want SAR or Damon and even though unloading salary is nice, that would leave our team very thin. We don't need a player like SAR (or Damon for that matter) and while Woods and Outlaw provide a lot of potential, so does Magloire (not as much, but at least he's proven). Brown is a veteran presence who knows how to win, rebound, box out, and play very solid defense. Magloire + Bosh would be an outstanding, young 4/5 tandem for us.



> New Orleans trades: Jamal Mashburn, Jamaal Magloire, George Lynch, Cash
> Toronto trades: Vince Carter, Donyell Marshall
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, this is the best trade idea proposed yet. However, I don't think I would want Rose and Mash on the same team...



> i cant access realgm.com at work but would this trade work if Toronto sends Carter and Rose to NO for PJ, Mags, Mashburn, then we trade PJ and Bonner to the Sonics for Radmanovic and Potapenko??
> 
> 
> C - Magloire/Araujo/Potapenko
> ...


That trade does indeed work.



> To me this deal doesn't cut it - *we don't need PJ Brown.* Maybe throw in another player instead of Brown or bring in a third team into the picture where we send PJ to another team.


Exactly. We don't need PJ, NO does.



> Man u toronto fans overate Jamal like hell. He is just a mediocore player. He only made the goddamn allstar game cause the east has NO centers (except ben wallace). Do u actually think he has a chance of making the all star in the West. Dream on jus cause the guys canadian doesn't make him the greatest player.


I don't think we overrate him. I'm not Canadian myself. I think he's a budding star/All-Star. He's a very solid player and can do just about everything you want a center to do except pass like Vlade. And I think moving to the West *increases* his chances of making the All-Star game because his main competition there is Brad Miller (to backup Yao). In this East, he has to beat out Big Z and Big Ben (to backup Shaq).


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> OT:
> I NEVER EVER believe anything that is reported on Rogers Sportsnet, they have the worst sources and Marty York, just makes everything up. I will believe this offer when i see it on TSN.
> 
> ...


Capspace is only worth something if you are deemed a team on the rise, worthy of respect. See Atlanta this year, Chicago of years back. 
If the deal included those two Russians rather than the two punks, I might think about it. Something else too, a first (if they have one) or Miles.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

I haven't read the posts at the end yet, but this has gotta be fake. I will now read down to the last page and confrim this.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The proposed deal (Vince/Rose for Magloire/Brown) doesn't make sense for either team.

Until a variation that does make sense emerges, no reason to get too involved in this rumour.


----------



## raps_luva (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> Sportsnets news has reported that the Raptors have offered the New Orlean Hornets Vince Carter and Jalen Rose for P.J. Brown and Canadian Jamal Magloire and cash.
> 
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/nba/article.jsp;jsessionid=IDCNFEDDHNIM?content=20040728_234516_5008


That isn't happening, and Babcock even said so today on the Fan 590. He said that there is no truth at all to this rumour, and that the salaries between the players involved don't even come close to matching.


----------

